# Replacement Hook Size lures



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking to replace my treble hooks on my silver with single hooks. What is the average size hook to use for 1/2 - 3 oz? Looking for opinions.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

1/0...to 4/0...depends...singles should be a bit larger and swivel...o ring will help...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks,*

Thanks Rattler


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hook*

Yep, what rattler said. ...I also take off the split ring on the head of the lure and take a six inch piece of coated wire leaderand crimp one end on the lure and the other to a barrel swivel. Leader size is up to you and it also adss just a little bit more weight also.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*thx*

Yeah will have to invest in the wire leader thing after my problem of getting the lead out to the center of the inlet when the blues came in 2 weekends ago.

Thanks for the tip.



Is there an easy way for putting on and "o" ring. I know they make O ring tools, but with my fat fingers it is a bit tough


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I use a small jeweller's screwdriver for putting on and taking off O-rings.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Tools..*

They make split ring pliers.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

make sure you get quality o rings...its no fun when you have a big fish on ant the o ring fails...you get the lure back...- hook and fish...also don't use circle hooks...keep it to a j hook...circles don't work and the fishwon't usually swallow metal anyway...hope this helps...


----------

